# Stuart Turner 10v from 50 year old castings



## mckay3d (Aug 21, 2014)

I acquired a Stuart Turner 10v from a friend in Queensland.  His father had started on it in the early 1960's and had just machined a few parts.  So I decided to continue working on it using Imperial measurements and following Andrew Smith's book.  I had to acquire the BA taps and dies from the U.K. and have made some progress and worked on the steam chest, cylinder covers, and box bed. Now for the crank shaft.   It's pictured on my workbench. 
   Maurice in Utah... figuring out how to work with Whitworth and BA...


----------



## Bellers (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Maurice.

Glad to see someone else on here looking at a 10V.
I was given a brand new set of castings a couple of years ago. This was before I had any kind of tooling, at the time it had been at least 10 years since I've even looked at a lathe, let alone use one.

I went out and bought an old Atlas lathe and set up a small pillar drill. I've built a small "practice engine" based on "*TUBALCAIN* BUILDS AN *OSCILLATING* ENGINE" video series on youtube. It seemed to run well so I'm now looking at the 10V.

Along with too many other projects, college, work and a new baby all I've been able to achieve is face the boxbed and the soleplate - I can see you've got a lot further than that!

I'd be interested to see your progress as you go along any any issues you face along the way.

Chris


----------



## mckay3d (May 6, 2016)

Bellers said:


> Hi Maurice.
> 
> Glad to see someone else on here looking at a 10V.
> I was given a brand new set of castings a couple of years ago. This was before I had any kind of tooling, at the time it had been at least 10 years since I've even looked at a lathe, let alone use one.
> ...



  After a long hiatus I have continued with the 10v.  Here is a picture machining the crank shaft.  I made a fixture suggested by Andrew Smith in his update of Edgar Westbury's book.


----------

